# Underhood light



## mrbean8686 (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks real clean and cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Not only is that effective; it looks flipping awesome!

I haven't seen a light under the hood since my 1987 Buick. Actually, I think that's the only car we ever had with one.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I like it. What temperature did you go with? Looks like 8k which seems to create more shadow than visible light.


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Would you mind posting a step by step guide on how to do this?


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com Free App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Love it, :goodjob:


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks for the complements. I'll write a step by step guide and post.
The color temp is 5400k. The phone made it look more blue in the pic.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

:goodjob: Cant wait to see your step by step write up. Think I might just have to do this too. Im only wondering how the light will hold up to engine bay heat in the summer.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Curious to see how well it will hold up to heat.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

That's pretty sweet, looks like it actually gives you a ton of light. Nice job man.


----------



## oMAHONEYo (Mar 23, 2012)

Fantastic! Looks like I know what I'll be doing with my Saturday :th_coolio:


----------



## 4SidedDie (Oct 4, 2012)

Are the step by steps still going to happen?


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sleddingguy (Nov 2, 2011)

Added more info to original post.


----------



## beeztee (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

Very nice I might need to add this to my list of spring 'mods'. My '94 Ford Probe had a light and I didn't know how much I missed it until my other 2 cars since then have had no light. Great write up.


----------

